# TR 55 Plugs



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

Granted my GTO has less then 17000 miles on it, I've been still thinking of upgrading the plugs to the NGK TR 55's. The only question for me is what gap to use. Anyone have an answer for that? Right now I've only got short pipes, resonator delete, JBA plugs wires, and Magnaflow mufflers so nothing to dramatic has been done. Another question is, with the differance in stock vs. NGK 55 plugs would the car also benifit a coil upgrade? Go easy on me this is my first ls2 motor. Up till now I've been working with mostly stroked out 350s.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I upgraded my spark plugs to TR55s with less than 10000 miles on the clock. I just hated the way the stock iridium plugs made the car run at idle. Its been awile since I've done my plugs, I think I gapped them anywere .045-.050. Any performance gains, I don't think so if it did it was a small amount but I was looking to improve the idle quality. Our cars don't benifit from a coil upgrade the stock coils are fine more than enough than what the average person needs. I heard the MSD coils add a few, but for the price its not worth it, your better off getting a cam and a tune. I've been in your shoes before, I was used to working on BBC/SBC and a few Fords before the LSX motor. The LSX is alot easier.


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've been thinking about a cam and tune but I don't want to mess with my gas milage to much right now. But if there is a cam/tune set up that has very little affect on my milage I might do that.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a "baby" cam in my car and the mileage is the same if not a hair better. If you start going crazy on the duration and tight LSA then thats when you start to take a hit in the MPG.


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

GM4Life, I just relised where your located at. I was born there lol. Not many people know about that place.


----------



## charlie_brown (Dec 12, 2012)

a buddy of mine cammed his out with an ls6 cam n made "california legal" gains lol


----------

